# Who's Selling What? (Wolfsgart Classified)



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

post what your selling 

i have
83 gti complete dash red
93 cabriolet complete dash black
01 B5.5 complete dash with body harness


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

I have

H&R 8mm Hubcentric spacers
90amp alternator
(2) audio fuse distrabution blocks
(4) .5inch BBS RS lips
42 Designs Steering wheel single gauge pod


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

i can bring if asked...
jetta radiator support with headlights (foggy) $75
AWP head with bent valves (t-belt snapped) $100
gauge cluster with 117k on it, auto $25
polished 17" 34 hole 1" rs lips $125 (have two)
GLI chrome rubstrips PG $250 (both bumpers, and 4 doors. they have a few blemishes but still look good)
2- aerosport bags for over strut setup $150

all prices obo but let me know if you want anything before the show.


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

i might hav my dub up for sale:
2002 vr6 with 88k and a fair sized parts list,
also hav a j-Spec 3 piece flush mount spoiler for the early mkIV jettas never mounted $150 obo 300ish new


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

I plan on having a tent at the swap meet both days.


-Helios Recaros
-Mk1 original Hella E-codes 
-4cyl Oil pans and Pumps
-Vr6 starter
-BBS Rs/Rm lips
-Digi ecu's
-Aba ecu's
-Thick Mk2 door trim (full sets)
-mk2 Round Headlight rad supports
-Ce1+ Ce2 fuse blocks


My friend Jake will have alot of mk3/1.8t/Passat parts at the same tent.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

if there is enough interest in me making the trec, I've got about a dozen diesel engines, short blocks, long blocks, some AAZ, some 1.6 NA, and TD,
a complete 16v scirocco swap (engine, manifolds, complete car wiring harness)
mk1 GTI interior, what I have left anyways. parting out 2.5 84 GTIs, blue interior, some is gone, some is junk, some is still nice.



I have a question though for the swap meet. I may have two cars, bringing people and parts. do I need to pay for two swap spots, or one spot?


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

Damn good question, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a custom made fiberglass sub box for MK4 Jetta. It's in primer now - ready to be painted what ever color you want. Holds 2 10" subs. Looking to get $150 for it.


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

I will have a table set up with VW sales brochures, service manuals, and literature from the 60's through the late 80's. I have plenty of them from the early 80's which include the Mk1 Jetta, pickup, Rabbit, Vanagon, and Scirocco. In addition, I have a very limited supply of Rabbit brochures from the 70's so hit me up quick on Saturday before they sell out. 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have:
'10 jetta smoked tails
mk5 badgeless grille
16v head
17" OEM audi wheels w almost new tires
mk2 leather front seats
b4 vr brake kit(pads rotors wheel bearings)
b4 wagon vr

Any interest PM me.Ill be there sunday.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

2004 R32 with 59k
VF stage 3 SuperCharger and much more

$22000.00


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

I'll find you tomorrow!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Parting out 20AE

Thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4984155

Might also sell 5-speed 02J Spec 2 clutch, lightened flywheel, and PP from my Cabriolet (had an extra)... used. Still mounted to engine at the moment.

Also have great condition Passat dash ($50)

I'm local to the show so I can bring anything for your viewing pleasure. Can't do swap meet as I'm helping with organization and working the show.

Steve


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh, and a garrett turbo (saab 93, iirc)... no issues with it. Just wanted something larger.


----------



## mr.revs (Dec 10, 2004)

I know this thread is mostly about last year...oh well
I will have a set of mk2 nuespeed race springs that I will be giving away. They look a little rough but seem to ride fine...and they're free.

maybe some other mk2 stuff if I have room after the camping stuff.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

1.8l intake manifold BRO
1.8l 90amp alt BR0
car stereo fuse blocks $10


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking for non cracked Cabby ('92) black plastic dash face plate only, 7" round headlights, Cabby tailgate, clipper kit, 90A altenator, MK1 antenna for fender intact with wire back to radio, MK5 GTi suspension or something that will support me lowering the Rabbit or Jetta. Thanks ~Doug


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

MK5CNY said:


> Looking for non cracked Cabby ('92) black plastic dash face plate only, 7" round headlights, Cabby tailgate, clipper kit, 90A altenator, MK1 antenna for fender intact with wire back to radio, MK5 GTi suspension or something that will support me lowering the Rabbit or Jetta. Thanks ~Doug


This is close to Wolfgart: http://burlington.craigslist.org/pts/2518763276.html

Clipper kit is also close to Wolfgart: http://burlington.craigslist.org/pts/2474156443.html

Steve


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks...I didn't see anything out for sale at the show...good CL find though. But I'm back home now.

BTW if you have some free time to come down this way...
http://www.gti16v.com/cicesho.htm


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

does this thread carry over to 2012, or should we start a fresh one?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

ABAinA1 said:


> does this thread carry over to 2012, or should we start a fresh one?


May want to start a fresh one so there is no confusion :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Agreed... then post the link here. Then have this thread locked.


----------

